# Audiomobile Subwoofers



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone know anything about Audiomobile subwoofers? They used to be pretty good back before they closed up. Now they have reopened. Prices seem a little high.
Anyone have any experience with their products


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

They seem hard to find a dealer and the price is high but they seem to be awesome subs.Simplicity in Sound uses them all the time in their high end builds.I would love fo try one..


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

yes, I have a friend who converted his old 12 to a home sub. It is pretty amazing. 
You are correct about their dealer network being limited for lack of a better word. They used to sell directly via online in the old days. 
And their prices are a bit on the steep side re: what they are offering


----------



## dtaild (Jul 23, 2017)

I had one of their 12s, the higher model not the Evo, back in the day and it was awesome. Build quality was nice, I think the pricing was good back then and could order online. It was a popular choice for a few months or so on sounddomain forums but if I remember correctly the previous owner frequented the forums and was a bit loopy/defensive , then they disappeared.

Would love to try one, but would be nice to have them sell online as an option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I have (5) of the Audiomobile MASS series 12's. Currently working on enclosure for (2) in my truck...(2) are destined for HT use and the last is a back-up incase one of the others fail.

The MASS series was an underhung high-excursion design. It is very musical and digs very deep. It was a model that was sold around 2000...they are very rare.

Honestly I have yet to find a subwoofer that works/sounds as good as the MASS...even with today's offerings. The company has made some sort of resurgence but they don't seem to have much of a presence. There are a few dealers around...it's worth reaching out to them and looking into their current products...their old ones still kick a$$.


----------



## dtaild (Jul 23, 2017)

nstaln said:


> I have (5) of the Audiomobile MASS series 12's. Currently working on enclosure for (2) in my truck...(2) are destined for HT use and the last is a back-up incase one of the others fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mass is what I had back in the day as well. Great subs. I would imagine they would be super rare like 15 years later given they were not around for long hah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

I reached out to them to investigate purchasing some of their subs as the dealer network is somewhat limited at best. The closest dealer to me is like 300 miles away. Anyways, they have offered to provide me quotes and sell me stuff online via paypal. But, I am not sure which model I would want. The website is not current. They have released a new model that is not listed on the site. The prices are in the mid 300's. Sorry, but you can get a lot of proven kick-ass subwoofers in the 300 price range.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

ckm20 said:


> I reached out to them to investigate purchasing some of their subs as the dealer network is somewhat limited at best. The closest dealer to me is like 300 miles away. Anyways, they have offered to provide me quotes and sell me stuff online via paypal. But, I am not sure which model I would want. The website is not current. They have released a new model that is not listed on the site. The prices are in the mid 300's. Sorry, but you can get a lot of proven kick-ass subwoofers in the 300 price range.


I'm curious what model it is....the MASS was about $300 back in the day. Realistically I would pit the MASS up against any of the newer drivers like the Alpine type X or the JL W6 or ID max....If Audiomobile can put out another driver that can hang with those sorts of drivers in terms of SQ and displacement...at $300 it's 1/2 of what the other drivers normally go for. 

Do you recall the model that was newly released?


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

They have an Elite series, GTS series, and a new Evo coming Qtr 1 2018


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

ckm20 said:


> They have an Elite series, GTS series, and a new Evo coming Qtr 1 2018


OK...cool. I'll be anxiously awaiting the second coming of the MASS series. (if it ever happens)

Thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Arkansas Car Stereo here in Little Rock carries them. I'd consider running one of them just to be different but he'd have to give me a good deal on it.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a couple i bought just cause. I'm not sure of the model but I would take pics if someone wants them. Really nice shape if I remember right. PM if interested and I'll dig them out and take pics.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

I remember hearing amazing things about these years back. A nice damn sub, probably puts alot of stuff to shame. I wouldn't think twice about spending $300 or so for one of their subs. I would love to see the look on a car audio shop asking if they have audio mobile subs, lol. Anyways if Simplicity in Sound uses them that's all anyone needs.


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

nstaln said:


> OK...cool. I'll be anxiously awaiting the second coming of the MASS series. (if it ever happens)
> 
> Thanks.


I read somewhere that the owner stated that they were in process of determining an update to the MASS line. That's what my buddy made into HT sub. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Pulled one of the two out. They're Alchemy 8 ohm subs in pretty damn nice shape. I'm not sure why or when I bought them, but if you're interested I'll send a couple of pics. 615-491-1103


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

ckm20 said:


> I read somewhere that the owner stated that they were in process of determining an update to the MASS line. That's what my buddy made into HT sub.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Hell...I don't care if there is no update at all...even if they re-released the MASS as the original design it would still be fantastic. I would buy some for sure.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I have 3 of the circa 2000 MASS 2012's. They work very well in a 1-1.25cf sealed & about 2cf ported. If they ever get those new MASS subs in production I'd definitely get 1 or 2. It'd be nice to get a response to an email for starters though.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

nstaln said:


>


I envy you.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

fish said:


> I envy you.


Thanks 

I've owned so many different good quality subs over the years but I keep coming back to these.

They're really just the perfect balance of everything...they sound fantastic, relatively shallow (under 7 inches), kill the lows, REALLY comfortable in smaller sealed boxes and don't require a ton of power....plus they have the 'Audio-who?' factor because so few people know about the products/company.

If you happen to want to sell yours...I happen to want/need more....just sayin.

I see you're running Solobaric 15's....I worked at a shop that sold those and my buddy had a pair...he would set off car alarms when he cranked it up.


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

He has 5 and you have 3. Surely one of you could let me take one off your hands 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

nstaln said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've owned so many different good quality subs over the years but I keep coming back to these.
> 
> ...



Out of all the car audio gear I've had/have these MASS subs are the one thing I probably will never sell. I bought a pair over the phone for $359 each back in 2000. They were stolen, so I spent a few years searching ebay to get the 3 I have now. It's safe to say they're my favorite subs.

I was actually changing my sig while you were typing your reply. :laugh: Those Solobarics are in a dual-opposed 2.5cf sealed box. With 1500 watts they are brutal below 50hz, but crossed over any higher & they get peaky as hell in such a small box. They dug as deep or deeper than a pair of AE IB15AU's in the same car.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I actually have two Audiomobile Evo 10" subs for sale in excellent condition. Let me know if your interested. They sound awesome!


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Audiomobile 2410 with the accompanying passive radiator. Has anyone run this combo? Not much info online and I've never run a passive radiator.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

SQBimmer said:


> I actually have two Audiomobile Evo 10" subs for sale in excellent condition. Let me know if your interested. They sound awesome!



i'll vouch for the condition of these, ran in an sq system and shop installed/pulled.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lycancatt said:


> i'll vouch for the condition of these, ran in an sq system and shop installed/pulled.


Glad you chimed in. What's your take on the passive radiator? I always looked at them as a band-aid, (home audio), to get more out of driver. Just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

rockytophigh said:


> Pulled one of the two out. They're Alchemy 8 ohm subs in pretty damn nice shape. I'm not sure why or when I bought them, but if you're interested I'll send a couple of pics. 615-491-1103


Alchemy is Alumapro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

kfinch said:


> Alchemy is Alumapro


And some of the best sq subs ever made. I almost bought them myself but didn't want to give up 2 cubes sealed or 4.5 cubes ported for the pair. Guess I could always clamshell ported since I've always been a lot happier with ported setups.


----------



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

ckm20 said:


> Anyone know anything about Audiomobile subwoofers? They used to be pretty good back before they closed up. Now they have reopened. Prices seem a little high.
> Anyone have any experience with their products
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


We sell Focal, Audiofrog, Audiomobile, Alpine, Kenwood, Clarion and other brands at the shop. But, 95% of our installs leave with a Audiomobile driver. 

They are ****ing awesome. And they take tons of abuse. We had a customer 2 weeks ago complaining his sub was smoking. We pulled the sub. And the rubber magnet cover was completely melted. The sub showed no resistance. But, It was just the binding post had melted. We fixed the binding post (Turned the gain down from maximum and turned off the bass boost) and it still works. This was on the entry level GTS driver.


----------



## dtaild (Jul 23, 2017)

MitchWolos said:


> We sell Focal, Audiofrog, Audiomobile, Alpine, Kenwood, Clarion and other brands at the shop. But, 95% of our installs leave with a Audiomobile driver.
> 
> 
> 
> They are ****ing awesome. And they take tons of abuse. We had a customer 2 weeks ago complaining his sub was smoking. We pulled the sub. And the rubber magnet cover was completely melted. The sub showed no resistance. But, It was just the binding post had melted. We fixed the binding post (Turned the gain down from maximum and turned off the bass boost) and it still works. This was on the entry level GTS driver.


Any idea if they are coming out with a Mass replacement? 

Had one back in the day and actually managed to kill it, but would love to try another(now that I am not 18 anymore it should last longer).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Do they make anything that works ib


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

dcfis said:


> Do they make anything that works ib


Just call them up. Chances are that you'll talk to Matt directly.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry if I'm digging this one up from the grave, but I am not around here much anymore. I have been running a pair of the EVO2410's for over 2 years now, and they are the best subs I have used in 20+ years of having systems. To be honest though, I have never run any really high end gear like so many people on here have, but they never fail to impress. Sealed box for the pair, I listen to classic rock, hip hop, blues, a wide range of music, and they always blend very well. When I dial up the volume they never seem to run out of steam. My .02.


----------

